# Forum Going Down Hill ?



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Yes it is :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

It is a long time since it went down hill , so i have to agree :evil:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its going downhill in a fighter plane... 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Like the LSE & Wall Street - up down up down blah blah....... must say if the markets were the forum today then there would be a few jumpers.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

[said in fast radio small print kinda way]

The value of the forum can go down as well as up

[/off]


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Yes, but Tim, you're going for a










moment, surely? :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I think it just had a "Friday" moment that lasted all day, though to be honest there are so many threads I've lost track of it all.

It'll return to "normal" soon, I guess, more's the pity, even if you don't agree with the stuff on here, it's usually fun/interesting/entertaining to read.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

There do seem to have been a lot of pretty unpleasant threads recently - well, unpleasant if you were on the receiving end of some of the posts.

Some of them were prompted by the serious events that have occurred recently and it is therefore quite understandable that there were some heated exchanges but some of the others just seemed to get out of hand and I must admit to feeling that several recent threads just went a bit too far.

Having said that, some of the comments have been hilarious and I think that part of the problem is some people taking some of the posts and perhaps themselves too seriously. I'm sure that things will settle down soon.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Been a while since the last "Forum going downhill", so i think we're due & have to in general agree :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I think the hairy women posts took it to it's lowest level since the last time it got to its lowest level :?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

btw I managed to line up my previous post exactly with the one above it.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> btw I managed to line up my previous post exactly with the one above it.


looks good Mike - I like it! imo...!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I think the hairy women posts took it to it's lowest level since the last time it got to its lowest level :?


Check out Lary-Blackyfee his web [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I think the hairy women posts took it to it's lowest level since the last time it got to its lowest level :?


I think you missed something in that thread - it was far far far from tacky or offensive.

BTW with regards to those that clicked the link - I bet you were one.

Take some time MB and read those threads with little ticks and blue bits against them - them peepers you own will slowly open.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

saint said:


> Take some time MB and read those threads with little ticks and blue bits against them - them peepers you own will slowly open.


heh??


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > I think the hairy women posts took it to it's lowest level since the last time it got to its lowest level :?
> ...


Nahh, it wasn't what was said really - just the thought of unzeeted women did it for me


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

can we atleast keep it on topic :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> can we atleast keep it on topic :wink:


I think we're all agreed on the downhillness of the forum so let's discuss other threads while we're all here


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Can someone summarise in less that 10 lines what the fuss is about? I don't have time to read all the dross, oops I mean posts that appear but it seems to have stirred it up.

All I've picked up is that Mighty has had a rough ride (or so some messages I've received suggest) but the little I saw he seemed to be fighting out of his corner well.

Ta.

p.s. Who's gonna be the funny one to quote my first sentance and just say no? :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Can someone summarise in less that 10 lines what the fuss is about? I don't have time to read all the dross, oops I mean posts that appear but it seems to have stirred it up.


No :-*


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I had a shortlist and I'm afraid you wasn't on it.

Thanks for stealing their thunder though. :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I had a shortlist and I'm afraid you wasn't on it.
> 
> Thanks for stealing their thunder though. :wink:


Anytime.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

No 

Whoops, thought this was the parrot thread.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Atleast main is starting to look normal with the predictable threads re : optimax, breaks, dashpods & remips.

All sorted with a temp cache flush.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

jonah said:


> Yes it is :?


Can I complain about my knob being cold in the morning ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nimbus said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is :?
> ...


Same advice applies to you as it does to Mr Duck - keep it covered.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

So, these hairy women then...


----------

